# April 2 in N. Idaho



## mtngun (Mar 3, 2009)

Winter is getting in a few last minute kicks.

Plowing the gravel county road with my old Western cable plow. About 8" of sopping wet snow here.









Making a 2nd pass down a steep hill because this hill gives us a lot of trouble. It's on a north slope that rarely gets sunlight.









Starting to descend the mountain, snow only 4" here due to lower elevation.









About a mile further down the grade and only a skiff of snow. How do you like the "road" ? You should try plowing this at night, in a blizzard.


----------



## mtngun (Mar 3, 2009)

The county grader, left at our only intersection. It's plowed our road twice this spring. Normally it only plows once each spring. The county abandons the road in the winter, and doesn't do a whole lot in the summer, either. 









The Western did about about 27 miles of plowing today, all gravel. The plow has the Mach II gravel edge as described in the homeowner's forum. I plow with chains on all 4 tires, and still struggle in the drifts, especially uphill.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice pictures but man thats one scary road a wrong move and :waving:  stay safe


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Need a CAT key to "Barrow" the grader?:waving::waving::waving:


----------



## mtngun (Mar 3, 2009)

I wish they would give me a key, and a supply of fuel.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*great pictues never seen that part of the country *


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

mtngun;775099 said:


> Winter is getting in a few last minute kicks.
> 
> Plowing the gravel county road with my old Western cable plow. About 8" of sopping wet snow here.
> 
> ...


All i can say is fock all that day time only lol if u up that hi u can stay tell the am in my books lol


----------

